# Food Plot 17 Days In



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's today's update on my brassica food plots. Already large enough that the deer are nibbling on the tops. Turkeys are spending some time in there, too.

If you recall, a bit over two weeks ago, we sparayed for weeds, then seeded and cultipacked - all in the same day. The process gives the turnips and rape plants a head start over the next generation of weeds. Fertilizer and lime were spread over the food plot sites a few months ago. We've been short on rain and could use a good drenching. Temperatures in the mid to upper 80s for the next week.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking good Glen. That’ll feed em.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hope ya get a good drench of rain--- that should really make it jump.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree, a shot of rain and they will pop right up.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No relief in sight. Even the humidity is low and that's rare when temps are high around here. Still, no worries.


----------

